# second show Marlboro Vermont



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

One of my senior does placed second in a field of fifteen.. One of my junior does placed fourth in a field of sixteen. Was a real long day and I never seem so many goats in one place. Took six hours just to go thro the senior does.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's wonderful!!! Who was it that got 2nd??

That's a crazy long day! Yikes!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

6 HOURS??? Wow, that's a whole lot of goats  Congrats on your placings


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oooooh. Those long shows are mind numbing! Show us photos of your winners - they deserve lots of attention after doing so well!!!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I will post some soon as I can. I have come down with that nasty bug that's been going around and I don't have life enough to get out of my own way.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh that's no fun.... I've been off for a few days too... Feel just plain gross..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats on your placings!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

groovyoldlady said:


> Oooooh. Those long shows are mind numbing!


They are, aren't they?!
At the Spring show last year it took us 8 hours to get through Sr. does! And 8 or 9 more to get through all the bucks and Jrs. I was exhuasted by the time we finished bucks at 2 AM.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I am sorry it took me so long to post this picture but been in hospital. This is Willow who took second place in a fifteen group of NDS.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh no! Are you doing better? Take care of yourself there lady!  :hug: 

She's beautiful!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! I sure hope you are ok.


----------

